# In Danger: Seattle, WA - Two 9 yo Females - Gretchen & Kaese.



## BrandyGalos (Aug 4, 2014)

Current owner is planning to put them down within the next week or two if homes cannot be found. The current owner is going through a divorce and a new work assignment and cannot keep them. 


I tried to take these dogs and really feel in love with them but they were not a match for my current 3 year old, timid rescue female. If I did not have my dog Ergo, I would have been considered myself beyond lucky to get these girls. Giving them up is one of the hardest things I've ever had to do and that was after only three days. 


Both are in amazing health. No daily drugs! Perhaps some limping after playing hard but I think that is because they are not used to receiving as much exercise as we gave them. 


Ginie would like to keep them together, but personally, I would separate them in a second. Not only is that worth saving their lives, but also I think they would both flourish. Neither of them are especially well trained, but are both very smart and trainable. Their manner were a little rough, but I'm not sure if it was because I was seeing them at their worst or just nobody demanded better from them. An example would be that they would try to snatch food off my plate. It didn't take long to train them not to do it, but it didn't look like the concept was in their brain. 

Gretchen is a total ballhund. She is silly and light hearted and not particularly dominate, except she is serious about her playing. It took her over ten hours at our house before she even sat down. She has all these little dances and silly sounds she makes to try to get you to play. She is very sweet but a bit of a worrier. She barks when she gets nervous, but I think she could be trained to use a different method of communication. 

Kaese is a serious girl. She reached out the most to us and was generally by my feet. She loved all forms of attention. She seemed to have a huge desire to make me happy, although she didn't always know how to do that. She liked to play as well. She loved her squeaky toys, but was super hard on them. 


I am now an uninvolved third party and I think whomever takes a chance on one or both of these dogs will be super blessed. I am happy to answer any questions. 



Here is what the owner *Ginie Franco **<**[email protected]**> **206.963.1352 *says:

*They are two beautiful AKC girls from K9 Kraftwerk's breeding with Wayne Curry in Rochester. The darker one on the right is named Kaese and she is the alpha and of east german blood lines. The lighter one is Gretchen and of west german lines and is more active. Both are sweet and very protective and yet gentle with the family and good with guests one we give them the OK sign. They haven't had a lot of socialization over the years with other dogs, but we've never had a problem kenneling them. They love to throw the ball. Gretchen could chase after them until your arm falls off; Kaese will go for awhile but would rather sit back and watch Gretchen. They love to be with us at all times and are in general house dogs, but will spend time outside if necessary without being loud and are even fine with the gardners when they come in. They are healthy with certified hips and are in perfect condition. I hate to give them up, but my kids aren't in a position to take them and I can't take them on my next assignment so I don't know what to do. I would hate to see them separated as they are born 6 weeks apart; different litters but same breeder.*


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful girls ! I hope they will find new home soon.... I dont get why put the dog down ? Why not give to shelter and give them more every chance ?


----------



## BrandyGalos (Aug 4, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Beautiful girls ! I hope they will find new home soon.... I dont get why put the dog down ? Why not give to shelter and give them more every chance ?


I agree! However, both local German Shepherd Rescue groups have *not bothered to reply *to my email. One other shelter I read about takes weeks and several behavior review sessions. I guess I thought it would be easy to find somebody to catch these dogs, but I'm learning that isn't true.

I will start contacting other no-kill groups in a few days but I am deeply disappointed in the GSD people. Perhaps everybody is on vacation now?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How are they with cats, do you know?


----------



## BrandyGalos (Aug 4, 2014)

Ginie says they have never been around cats.

My guess is that Gretchen would want to play with it and Kaese would protect you from it. IMHO, any cat could whip these two into shape pretty quickly.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Any word on these girls?


----------



## BrandyGalos (Aug 4, 2014)

No help yet. They have until the 10th unless something changes. 

If anybody is reading this and thinking "I would take them but I can't pick them up." please let me know. I will drive them or arrange a caravan. 

I would love some ideas of more things I could do to get the word out.

I emailed German Shepherd Puppies For Sale Breeder Protection German Shepherds their breeder. OK, I know 9 years is a long time ago but it seems like they could, at the very least, put the word out.

Oh, I heard from one the local GSD rescues, Washington German Shepherd Rescue. NO Help. They say: "I do agree they should be separated..
However, we just don't have the space.
And we only are taking in well socialized Shepherds good with dogs and cats.
All of our foster homes have cats and or other dogs ". ​I would say a group that only takes "well socialized" dogs in is not a rescue be a re-homing agency. On the other hand, if rehoming all dogs are as stressful as these two then I take my hat off to them for doing this day after day after day. But then I asked if they would do a courtesy listing on PetFinder and they haven't replied. 

Still no answer from http://www.northwestgermanshepherd.org.

Today I thought I would put something in Craig's list. That is where I found my dog, so I know good people do look there. 

I have the information for Ginie to drop them off at the local Humane Society. I used to volunteer there. I doubt either dog will pass their dog behaviorist, who are super, super strict. Of the seven GSD's I had, I think only one of them would have made their cut. They are a kill shelter, but sometimes they will work with other rescues to take dogs that are not solid enough for their program but still seem to be great dogs. 

Any other ideas of things to try?


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

denny pet world is having a 40th anniversary celebrations this weekend. tons of customers coming in . . .


----------

